

Jerry Pournelle: How to Get to Space (2000) - ChuckMcM
http://jerrypournelle.com/reports/jerryp/gettospace.html

======
ChuckMcM
I was reading the "Google is equivalent to a billion people" article, and it
linked to Jerry Pournelle's home page as an exemplar of Web 1.0 "Home" pages,
and since I did some intern work for Jerry back in the Chaos Manor days I
looked at it, and re-discovered one of his essays on how he felt we could get
into space in a more durable way.

I enjoyed reading it again especially on the flip side of the second SpaceX
commercial launch and its testing of its Grasshopper tech for re-usable craft.

